# Holbox Tarpon Fishing w Darwin Vega



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Darwin Vega now has his own boat(s) and is working hard to build up his business.

He’s a friend and a great guide. His website is www.tarponisland.com

Last year we caught big tarpon, little tarpon, a buddy caught a permit (I blew my shots, #$*@!), bones, muttons, and snook. Couldn’t put it all together in one day, though!

He has a Marquesa and a panga so he’s got all the bases covered.

I’ve been helping him get established so let me know if you have questions and I will pass them along or answer if I can.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Wow— sweet mutton snappers. Where did y’all catch those?

I didn’t know Darwin runs a Marquesa— since when? 

We go to Holbox all the time and love it. Will have to fish with Darwin. Will be in touch. 

Best & Merry Xmas


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

He just got the Marquesa and it will be a couple of months before he gets the permits to run it commercially. Mexican bureaucracy is everything you’ve heard, but it will be all set to go before Spring. We actually bought the boat off of a contact on this site and had some work done on it before it shipped out.

We started mixing up the tarpon fishing with runs toward Isla Blanca well past Cabo Catoche for permit and bones. That place is really an easier run from Cancun or Isla Mujeres, but I like Holbox for the big tarpon and the atmosphere. So, the Marquesa is to make that run quicker and to have a more stealthy platform than a panga once you get there. Permit seem to feel a panga at 50-70 yards if there is any lap or you push it faster than a creep.

That snapper spot is near where the whale shark tours do their snorkeling stop by Catoche...close to the jetties and lighthouse in 8-12 feet of water. It’s worth taking a 12 pound spinning rig and some 3/8 ounce jigs just to make a few drifts there and bring a couple home for dinner. Plus, that spinning rig comes in handy with little jigs in the mouth of the Yalahau for specks. Darwin has a bunch of these rigs so just tell him to bring a couple along. 

Let me know what questions you may have. Darwin still has a lot of summer season dates open. And he’s selling fishing with him, not getting there and finding out which guide you’re fishing with that day. He does have the two boats and will run a group of four with a brother or experienced guide buddy, but he’s trying to build personal relationships and wants to fish as many folks himself as he can.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Sabalón, very good thinking. I have been working on a similar project of taking a poling skif to MX for myself personally. Will be in touch. Best,


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks looks like he is setup for success. Best of luck to him, I am sure he is loving that Marquesa.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Sending this to the top as Darwin has several June dates open. That’s big tarpon season! It’s a different fishery for the big fish as you cast sinking line into schools, but the fish eat flies like crazy and the babies and other fishing for bones and permit put it over the top.

The Marquesa is proving to be a great boat for Holbox. You can get in touch on Instagram or through the website: www.tarponisland.com

Thanks!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I can attest after fishing in March that fishing a Marquesa makes a big difference in Holbox. Darwin is a great guide. We were able to get to the permit flats much quicker, more smoothly and then approached fish with stealth.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Stevie said:


> I can attest after fishing in March that fishing a Marquesa makes a big difference in Holbox. Darwin is a great guide. We were able to get to the permit flats much quicker, more smoothly and then approached fish with stealth.


Thanks, Steve! Looking forward to having you back! But, don’t be catching up ALL the permit! Leave a few for the rest of us!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Holbox is a special place for me and my family. Sabalón’s efforts to outfit Darwin Vega with a Marquesa has made it more special. We spent more time this summer fishing with Darwin. The ability to stealthily approach permit and baby tarpon out of a technical skiff is a game changer. Snapper fishing is a big plus as well. I was surprised that even in the roughest conditions the Marquesa kept apace with the pangas. And of course, it's generally is much faster. I recommend Darwin and Sabalón’s operation.





















View attachment 37208


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Wowwwww! Thanks, Stevie—Darwin had a blast with you and your family!


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Miss that boat everyday!!!


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

Sounds interesting. How big do the tarpon run?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll be getting down there soon. I'd love to fish off my old Marquesa!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Imago said:


> Sounds interesting. How big do the tarpon run?


@Imago - I focused on baby tarpon in shallow water. They ranged from 10-20 lbs; and get up to 40 lbs. There is a very good adult tarpon fishery just a couple miles offshore in 20-30 feet of water. Darwin's boat is well equipped with 24 v trolling motor and a tarpon cage, should you want to chase the big ones (100-150+ lbs.).


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

Stevie said:


> @Imago - I focused on baby tarpon in shallow water. They ranged from 10-20 lbs; and get up to 40 lbs. There is a very good adult tarpon fishery just a couple miles offshore in 20-30 feet of water. Darwin's boat is well equipped with 24 v trolling motor and a tarpon cage, should you want to chase the big ones (100-150+ lbs.).


Thanks. I checked out the website. Looks interesting. I'll have to give it some serious thought for next year.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

What Stevie said!


----------

